# Google-earth sightings....



## NavyShooter (15 Oct 2006)

50°48'15.63"N    1° 5'48.14"W

What's that guy?



How about these two:

 69°15'35.66"N   33°20'20.26"E



And check this shot out:

 39° 7'35.86"N  121°25'58.00"W


How about a good old friend:

 64°34'29.49"N   39°47'56.23"E


----------



## NavyShooter (15 Oct 2006)

Is this a typhoon?

 64°34'8.26"N   39°46'12.73"E


----------



## Koenigsegg (15 Oct 2006)

The first one is a United States trimaran.  Not sure the name, did not even know they were actually in service already...

The U2 shot is cool indeed... there is another one in the air to the north east as well.  That entire airfield is a nice one, with a few U2s, a SR-71, a couple A-10s.
Those little black fighter looking ones, excuse my ignorance, but does anyone know what they are?     Long nose, small thin wings, small tail surfaces.  they look black. (wings don't look long enough to be F-18s).

And as for the last shot... is that a Kirov?

I don't think that is a Typhoon.  at the Base of the mast of the Typhoon it flares out quite a bit, like a big hump, then it goes back into the hull, like this picture...


----------



## NavyShooter (15 Oct 2006)

How about this shot:

 43° 6'46.01"N  5°53'41.80"E

I see another U2 on the ground, but not in the air...got the co-ords?

The wings on those aircraft could be folded?  F-18's fold? 

Other than that, they're the wrong shape for F-104's, and seem too big for F-5's.

NS


----------



## NavyShooter (15 Oct 2006)

Twin Ducted Props on the sub....Oscar?

Oh, and looking around that harbour a bit more, there's another Kirov, plus a Kiev...

COOL.

NS


----------



## zipperhead_cop (15 Oct 2006)

Some crazy technology.  Sat imaging from home.


----------



## NavyShooter (15 Oct 2006)

64°35'39.70"N   40°42'34.27"E

Mig -25 Methinks....


----------



## NavyShooter (15 Oct 2006)

Or how about a whole ruskie museum of aircraft:

 56°55'32.01"N   23°58'49.52"E

I think there's a Backfire at the top, various fighters, including what appears to be an SU-25 frogfoot, some Mig 21's, and there's that HUGE HONKING HELICOPTER IN THE MIDDLE.

Wowzers.

Another Backfire...in Moscow:

 55°59'6.65"N   37°26'37.26"E

And what do we have here:

 38°56'28.84"N  121°38'40.07"E



NS


----------



## karl28 (15 Oct 2006)

Koenigsegg   I think that submarine  picture is of a Russian  Akula.   I did a  search on google images and they look close to it but I am not sure on that .


----------



## Rhibwolf (15 Oct 2006)

Koenigsegg said:
			
		

> The first one is a United States trimaran.  Not sure the name, did not even know they were actually in service already...


Ref: 50°48'15.63"N    1° 5'48.14"W

This is not a USN ship, rather RV Triton, an experimental trimaran never commissioned in the RN.  
http://www.naval-technology.com/projects/trimaran/ refers


----------



## Rhibwolf (15 Oct 2006)

NavyShooter said:
			
		

> And what do we have here:
> 
> 38°56'28.84"N  121°38'40.07"E



I think this is the Varyag.  http://www.varyagworld.com/


----------



## Koenigsegg (15 Oct 2006)

Oh, well I feel like a fool.
I was not paying attention to the coordinates, and I was zoomed too far to see what country it was in...
I looked up the Trimaran and saw the RV Triton, but thinking the shot was from the States, I figured that the boat must have been a very similar design, but from the US.
...Feel like a knob...

I was thinking it was an Akula, but one feature I did not see from the shot was the bulbous thing on the tail (dont know what it is excactly...).  Since I could not see it, I did not want to jump to a conclusion.  But I think it is a Akula as well.

And I am using Google Maps, and I dont know how to get coordinates, so sorry NavyShooter but with my current knowledge of the program..I can't tell you exactly where the  second flying U2 is...


----------



## Mike Rochefort (15 Oct 2006)

What Sub in Norfolk VA would this be at  36°49'9.19"N  76°17'38.06"W


----------



## karl28 (16 Oct 2006)

Mike Rochefort   I believe that is a Virginia class submarines one of the new ones that the Americans are building . I used google images for a comparison


----------



## SharkSlayer7.62 (23 Oct 2006)

Looks like they have updated their maps in Norfolk. There used to be one of our CPFs there on the previous version. You could tell by the green flight deck and the unmistakable silhouette of the mast and funnel. Here is another interesting coordinate, not really a navy site but it is the Bone Yard in Tucson, Arizona.

32 09' 29"N  110 50' 07"W

Here is an other interesting link. It is from the Google Earth Communities and it is a placemark DL for all of the nuclear silos in the United States. Fun Stuff, eh?

http://bbs.keyhole.com/ubb/showthreaded.php/Cat/0/Number/187519/an/page/page/0/vc/1

~J


----------



## zipperhead_cop (23 Oct 2006)

And while you are perusing the various silos, maybe check out the bright ideas from these folks...

http://www.silohome.com/

And just for fun, if anyone finds themselves in Austria any time soon, might be worth your time to take a drive down this road...

48 03'59.5"N 12 51'57.46"E

Now, don't get all ethnocentric on me here  ;D


----------



## NavyShooter (25 Oct 2006)

68° 9'31.44"N   33°27'34.56"E

The heart of Soviet Naval Aviation?  I count 30+ Backfires....

NS


----------



## tabernac (25 Oct 2006)

zipperhead_cop said:
			
		

> And just for fun, if anyone finds themselves in Austria any time soon, might be worth your time to take a drive down this road...
> 
> 48 03'59.5"N 12 51'57.46"E
> 
> Now, don't get all ethnocentric on me here  ;D




... Clever.


----------



## midget-boyd91 (25 Oct 2006)

I know the location of a N Korean air base that has dozens of MiG-15s and MiG-21s but i was using maps.google, not google earth.. ill try to get the coordinates for the base on soon.  ;D


----------



## Conquistador (25 Oct 2006)

KC-135 refueling a C5 Galaxy in midair: http://www.gearthblog.com/blog/archives/2006/06/kc135_caught_re.html

Not necessarily on topic, but interesting none the less, to rival the "Face on Mars", behold the "Indian listening to an IPod"
Google Map Link


----------



## Cdn_Chimo (25 Oct 2006)

Here's a nice resort area....


33° 06'31.60"N   35°48'53.12"E


----------



## 762gunner (26 Oct 2006)

zipperhead_cop said:
			
		

> And just for fun, if anyone finds themselves in Austria any time soon, might be worth your time to take a drive down this road...
> 
> 48 03'59.5"N 12 51'57.46"E



  Um, and you are looking at...?  Perhaps I'm just not squinting enough.


----------



## SharkSlayer7.62 (26 Oct 2006)

When you are checking out that road in Austria, be sure to have the roads display box checked on... Viewer discretion is advised.


----------



## armyvern (26 Oct 2006)

SharkSlayer7.62 said:
			
		

> When you are checking out that road in Austria, be sure to have the roads display box checked on... Viewer discretion is advised.



Ahhh geez, is that what those buttons are for? Thanks!!


----------



## Haggis (27 Oct 2006)

Where Jack Layton plans to host his negotiaions with the Taliban:

37° 14'36.52"N   115°48'41.15"W

"someone" will meet him there.


----------



## kj_gully (27 Oct 2006)

36° 05'43.37" N   115°09'45.35"W 
 Lost and Found Department, Las Vegas chapter


----------



## armyvern (27 Oct 2006)

kj_gully said:
			
		

> 36° 05'43.37" N   115°09'45.35"W
> Lost and Found Department, Las Vegas chapter



I bet you were very busy weren't you?


----------



## kj_gully (27 Oct 2006)

broken down. SARTechs don't go on "long range trainers" its exercising our ?long range? transport role, which SARtechs have no part in...


----------



## Haggis (27 Oct 2006)

SharkSlayer7.62 said:
			
		

> Here is another interesting coordinate, not really a navy site but it is the Bone Yard in Tucson, Arizona.
> 32 09' 29"N  110 50' 07"W



Wow!  Fly a few dozen 500 trade guys/gals down with a U-Haul truck and some tools and we could rebuild all of our Hercs.


----------



## Blatchman (27 Oct 2006)

NavyShooter said:
			
		

> Is this a typhoon?
> 
> 64°34'8.26"N   39°46'12.73"E



That definitely is a typhoon, the length is right, covering over the props is correct, the shadow of the tail fin appears to be the proper height and the position of the conn tower is correct.


----------



## Colin Parkinson (27 Oct 2006)

Haggis said:
			
		

> Wow!  Fly a few dozen 500 trade guys/gals down with a U-Haul truck and some tools and we could rebuild all of our Hercs.



Lloks like most have been stripped already, there is also a flying boxcar, DC-3, skyhawks and Canberras there


----------



## honestyrules (27 Oct 2006)

Google Earth is good stuff!

Here is the new kid on the block though

http://worldwind.arc.nasa.gov/download.html

I didn't have time to look at it, but it's from the NASA and free...., the way the options are layed out is a little confusing at first, but that's worth the try!

Delavan


----------



## NavyShooter (3 Nov 2006)

43°16'31.14"N   79°51'20.55"W

 43°37'48.85"N   79°24'45.00"W


Seeing double??????

How many places in the world do you actually see an alert fighter on the runway?

 24° 0'43.82"N  121°36'38.41"E


----------



## zipperhead_cop (5 Nov 2006)

I don't know navy so well, so can someone explain what the underwater rectangles are in this one?  

36 54'15.08" N 122 27'48.70" E


----------



## George Wallace (5 Nov 2006)

Oyster Beds?

How about these in Nevada for the dry land sailor or the largest CD's in the world:

 39°57'24.84"N  117°25'26.75"W


----------



## armyvern (5 Nov 2006)

I'm with you George, that was my initial thought too. Oyster farm.


----------



## Haggis (5 Nov 2006)

NavyShooter said:
			
		

> 43°16'31.14"N   79°51'20.55"W
> 
> 43°37'48.85"N   79°24'45.00"W
> 
> ...



Quite possibly the same ship photographed in different locations several days apart?

Check out 21°21'53.59"N  157°56'59.8"W


----------



## Blakey (5 Nov 2006)

This is a no brainer  ;D
 45°25'24.68"N  75°41'20.31"W



EDIT: oops, think I put this in the wrong thread.


----------



## armyvern (5 Nov 2006)

PB&J said:
			
		

> This is a no brainer  ;D
> 45°25'24.68"N  75°41'20.31"W
> 
> EDIT: oops, think I put this in the wrong thread.



Darn you!! I thought I had seen the last of that place with my last Conference!!  ;D


----------



## Korus (6 Nov 2006)

31°34'42.42"N  65°49'52.98"E

Darn Tootin'! (May have to zoom in to read it)


----------



## rmacqueen (6 Nov 2006)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> How about these in Nevada for the dry land sailor or the largest CD's in the world:
> 
> 39°57'24.84"N  117°25'26.75"W


Remember flying over those in a Herc going from Pet to San Diego and wondered what they were at the time.

Check this one out  48°51'27.11"N  10°12'19.07"E


----------



## armyvern (6 Nov 2006)

rmacqueen said:
			
		

> Check this one out  48°51'27.11"N  10°12'19.07"E



Well, that's different !!


----------



## 241 (6 Nov 2006)

zipperhead_cop said:
			
		

> I don't know navy so well, so can someone explain what the underwater rectangles are in this one?
> 
> 36 54'15.08" N 122 27'48.70" E



It could be BS but I have been told that China is buying up all the Grade A lumber and sinking it in harbours for some reason.....


----------



## Sub_Guy (6 Nov 2006)

NavyShooter said:
			
		

> 43°16'31.14"N   79°51'20.55"W
> 
> 43°37'48.85"N   79°24'45.00"W
> 
> ...



HMCS Haida was in Toronto, but it has been moved to Hamilton.  Its the same ship, with pictures taken at different times


----------



## George Wallace (6 Nov 2006)

Just goes to show you how dated some of those images are.  Try googling you house and neighbourhood and see if there is anything that should be there, but isn't.  When was that last building started, or when was that street/road built and is it in the imagery.

I like the bug.  Either it is a balloon that is being inflated for a fest or someone is tampering with the imagery for fun.


----------



## rmacqueen (6 Nov 2006)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> I like the bug.  Either it is a balloon that is being inflated for a fest or someone is tampering with the imagery for fun.


Perhaps the effects of toxic waste.  Quick, call out the army!!


----------



## Good2Golf (6 Nov 2006)

36 54'15.08" N 122 27'48.70" E

AN/FPS-108 Cobra Dane


----------



## NavyShooter (7 Nov 2006)

Interesting thing about google earth....have a look at China for example.  Vast areas of it are at low res....but look around at the areas that are hi-res....every one of them has something potentially "interesting"....I found one airbase in the middle of nowhere with over 75 fighter aircraft (Mig 21 type mostly) hanging around.

Jump from Hi-res to Hi-res in china and see what you crop up?

NS


----------



## Munxcub (7 Nov 2006)

The reason some places are higher res then others is based on how many times people search for it. The more popular the area is the higher res the images get. (why spend the time and resources getting high res images of someplace nobody is interested in seeing?)


----------



## Rider12 (7 Nov 2006)

NavyShooter said:
			
		

> Interesting thing about google earth....have a look at China for example.  Vast areas of it are at low res....but look around at the areas that are hi-res....every one of them has something potentially "interesting"....I found one airbase in the middle of nowhere with over 75 fighter aircraft (Mig 21 type mostly) hanging around.
> 
> Jump from Hi-res to Hi-res in china and see what you crop up?
> 
> NS


Some areas of China "conveniently" have a cloud blotting out the area. : Perhaps they are military instillations that they do not want us seeing.


----------



## NavyShooter (7 Nov 2006)

52°44'13.39"N  174° 5'26.60"E

There's the Cobra Dane radar....

NS


----------



## NavyShooter (7 Nov 2006)

Russian sub boneyard?

 52°59'32.31"N  158°39'5.46"E


----------



## Sheerin (8 Nov 2006)

52°59'32.31"N  158°39'5.46"E 

Apparently a secret Chinese training facility.

http://abcnews.go.com/Technology/story?id=2266192&page=1


----------



## Prophet (8 Nov 2006)

55° 7'57.15"E    25° 7'13.48"N

http://www.concretemonthly.com/monthly/images/2005_08/dubai.jpg


 Dubai has got to be one of the coolest looking citys from the air


----------



## zipperhead_cop (11 Nov 2006)

Anybody from Alberta know if this is for real?

50° 0' 38.20", -110° 6' 48.32"


----------



## 241 (11 Nov 2006)

zipperhead_cop said:
			
		

> Anybody from Alberta know if this is for real?
> 
> 50° 0' 38.20", -110° 6' 48.32"



Not sure never seen/Heard of that before...But anythings possible...


----------



## Good2Golf (11 Nov 2006)

NavyShooter said:
			
		

> 52°44'13.39"N  174° 5'26.60"E
> 
> There's the Cobra Dane radar....
> 
> NS



Right you are, NS.  Although my tag in G-E's "My Places" is correct, I must have copied the oyster beds co-ords after I had already copied the Cobra Dane's co-ords.  :-\  Thanks for the pick-up.  


Cool look at an active volcano just past the Kamchatka Penninsula...especially when you tilt the view... 50°19'16.60"N  155°27'59.59"E  


G2G


----------



## RangerRay (12 Nov 2006)

Munxcub said:
			
		

> The reason some places are higher res then others is based on how many times people search for it. The more popular the area is the higher res the images get. (why spend the time and resources getting high res images of someplace nobody is interested in seeing?)



Well that explains why the small towns in BC I want to look at are low res...


----------



## tasop_999 (12 Nov 2006)

Come on now, Ymir, BC is a vacation hot spot. ;D  I would seriously love to see some more high res images of areas in that province in the Kootenays.  Nice scenery and it used to be popular with the army as a training area in the sixties, or so I am told.


----------



## Mr_Bund (13 Nov 2006)

I must be having a brain fart, but I can't seem to get co-ordinates from Goggle earth.
I can enter them, but, having found somthing interesting, can't send it on.

Any help?


----------



## George Wallace (13 Nov 2006)

You have to go to the top of your screen and using the little pushpin create a placemark.  You will have a screen open up with the Latitude and Longitude show up.  You can cut and past the two together to create something like this for the CWM.   45°25'1.97"N  75°43'1.31"W


----------



## karl28 (14 Nov 2006)

13°34'22.23"N144°55'21.52"E        Check this one out its an US airforce base in Guam don't  think its been done yet . I thought it was interesting to look at  cheers


----------



## Teddy Ruxpin (14 Nov 2006)

Interestingly, some NATO installations are censored.   I hadn't noticed this until recently:

JFC Brunssum 50°56'14.89"N    5°58'43.09"E

NATO E-3A Force Geilenkirchen 50°57'27.00"N    6° 2'39.59"E

It seems to be a Dutch thing, although Geilenkirchen is included.  Other sites aren't censored.


----------



## Sheerin (14 Nov 2006)

Scapa Flow is also censored  58°54'47.18"N   3° 3'50.93"W

And the birthing of a carrier

 36°59'32.80"N  76°26'40.37"W

As well as three carriers, a couple LHDs, as well as a bunch of other ships.    
 36°57'26.67"N  76°19'44.03"W


----------



## Nfld Sapper (14 Nov 2006)

Sheerin said:
			
		

> Scapa Flow is also censored  58°54'47.18"N   3° 3'50.93"W
> 
> And the birthing of a carrier
> 
> ...



The last 2 for me are not censored


----------



## Teddy Ruxpin (14 Nov 2006)

> Scapa Flow is also censored  58°54'47.18"N   3° 3'50.93"W



Naaa, it's just low-rez.  AFAIK, the British haven't based anything there since the war.


----------



## Sheerin (14 Nov 2006)

umm, yeah, I'm a moron.  For some reason I was mixing up Scapa with Faslane... don't ask, long week!

anyway, Faslane appears to be somewhat censored (I'm assuming so since its an interesting cut between the hi-res and low-res here 
 56° 3'55.75"N   4°49'3.65"W

As for the others, no they're not censored, didn't mean to imply that they were.

yeah, i'm a moron


----------



## OnTrack (14 Nov 2006)

Sheerin said:
			
		

> As well as three carriers, a couple LHDs, as well as a bunch of other ships.
> 36°57'26.67"N  76°19'44.03"W



I know that pier well having berthed there many times and my old office was just down the way.


----------



## Cloud Cover (17 Nov 2006)

36 15'06.28"N , 59 37'40.52E

Iranian air force base. Tupolevs, F-14's, some sort of Russian fighter.


----------



## Prophet (20 Nov 2006)

what the heck is that?

 41° 5'27.39"N 29° 3'34.35"E


----------



## George Wallace (20 Nov 2006)

CustomZ said:
			
		

> what the heck is that?
> 
> 41° 5'27.39"N 29° 3'34.35"E



It is a ship passing under the bridge on a 'cut and paste' series of several photos from different angles.

Try this Ammo Compound.......  41°10'52.46"N 28°35'27.87"E   with an airfield to the East.


or Hardened Shelters at:  35°27'20.82"N  44°21'20.45"E


----------



## ambex (24 Nov 2006)

http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&hl=en&q=Canada&ie=UTF8&z=10&ll=50.481978,-111.004486&spn=0.424693,1.384277&t=h&om=1

Does anyone know why there is a giant bullseye in alberta?


----------



## George Wallace (24 Nov 2006)

ambex said:
			
		

> http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&hl=en&q=Canada&ie=UTF8&z=10&ll=50.481978,-111.004486&spn=0.424693,1.384277&t=h&om=1
> 
> Does anyone know why there is a giant bullseye in alberta?



Yes.


----------



## George Wallace (24 Nov 2006)

I suppose you want the 'story' too?


----------



## HItorMiss (24 Nov 2006)

Well now I do George


----------



## George Wallace (24 Nov 2006)

Those are the Five, Ten, Fifteen, and Twenty Mile Circles along which numerous and various recording instruments were set up to monitor the world's largest 'intentional' non-nuclear explosion in the center of DRES (Suffield).  Now we will have to kill you.   ;D


----------



## HItorMiss (24 Nov 2006)

Oh like I'm afraid of this death thing you offer Pffft. Thats kinda cool if it's true though


----------



## navymich (24 Nov 2006)

psstt, HoM...you DO know you're posting in the NAVY forum right?  Hmmm, almost makes you want to kill yourself now, eh?  ;D


----------



## Haggis (24 Nov 2006)

Bosnian Trivia Test:  44°15'29.13"N 15°45'46.77"E


----------



## George Wallace (24 Nov 2006)

You are in Croatia.


----------



## HItorMiss (24 Nov 2006)

Some people just can't leave the Operation behind George LOL


----------



## ambex (24 Nov 2006)

Cool, thanks George Wallace. That must have been one intense explosion.

Perhaps you or someone else can identify the black planes at the center of this google map link of Cold Lake. I know its not Canadian and I just went through wikipedia searching all active US planes, but with my untrained eye it could be any number of aircraft. 

http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&hl=en&q=Canada&ie=UTF8&om=1&z=18&ll=54.406814,-110.282682&spn=0.001517,0.005407&t=k


----------



## MP 811 (24 Nov 2006)

if your refering to the 2 black jets sitting in front of the tiger motif Hornet, I believe their F-15's.  This shot is from the air show, so you'll see a ton of birds on the tarmac


----------



## Haggis (24 Nov 2006)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> You are in Croatia.



#$%#@! Yeah, you're right...but it's just a little bit. (Note to self:  Turn on borders.)



			
				HitorMiss said:
			
		

> Some people just can't leave the Operation behind George LOL


----------



## Mike Rochefort (2 Dec 2006)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Those are the Five, Ten, Fifteen, and Twenty Mile Circles along which numerous and various recording instruments were set up to monitor the world's largest 'intentional' non-nuclear explosion in the center of DRES (Suffield).  Now we will have to kill you.   ;D


George

I know these circles all too well I drove around them for 3 years, If I knew no one would do me in I would tell some stories that would make your skin crawl on what is buried out there  at 50°18'7.79"N 110°55'21.62"W. I wonder if the now RSM 12 RBC would still think we were outside one of these circles and not inside and wonder what those littel ticking devices at  50°25'11.54"N 110°56'30.02"W were beside our C/S poor CC 34B argued up and down with me what grid we were in.
To this day I still glow in the right light.

Cheers

And to the navy site comment there were boats on the South Saskatchewan River just Brits on a cruise with their assault rafts.


----------

